# Hillary's first night as President. .



## aero (May 23, 2012)

Hillary Clinton was sworn in today as President.
She has disposed of Bill and is spending her first night alone in
the White House. She has waited several years for this!!

FIRST NIGHT
Suddenly!
The ghost of George Washington appears to her, and Hillary says,
"How can I best serve my country?"

Washington says, "Never tell a lie."

"Ouch!" Says Hillary, "I don't know about that."

SECOND NIGHT
The next night, the ghost of Thomas Jefferson appears...?
Hillary says, "How can I best serve my country?"

Jefferson says, "Listen to the people."

"Ohhh! I really really don't want to do that."

THIRD NIGHT
On the third night, the ghost of Abraham Lincoln appears...?
Hillary says, "How can I best serve my country?"

Lincoln says,

"Go to the theater."





`


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hahahaha!!:smile:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol


----------

